# New here!



## Nyrotic (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey, my name is Anthony, but you can call me Nyro for short.

Anyways, I've recently been looking for an outlet with which to communicate with like-minded individuals, and this place seems promising enough. I've already posted two threads, and ALREADY received valuable information not but a day later.

I have a feeling I'm going to like this place ^.=.^ (<= Happy dragon face)

-Nyro


----------



## dubljay (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT Anthony!  My name's Josh.  It's nice to find a home on the net isnt it?

Why don't you tell us a little bit more about your training?


Again welcome to MT.

Read Post and be merry.


----------



## exile (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Nyro---welcome to MT---and yes, you _will_ enjoy the place a lot!


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Paul B (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Nyro!! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome Nyro!  Glad you found MartialTalk.  Its a fun place, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## bydand (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT Nyro!  This is a great place with lots of helpful knowledgable people.    MT becomes addictive in a short time though


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nyro, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome Nyro!
Happy you have already received good information
.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 14, 2006)

whats up?  What style do you train in?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Nyro.  If you have any questions just shoot a PM to a mod or mentor and we'll be happy to answer you.  Tell us a little about your training and goals within your training.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## N 2 Combat (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello family. N 2 Combat. The N 2 is actually 2 of my initials (double N). I've only been here about 10 min and liked some of what I was reading. It's a light years better than some of the other threads and posts I've been on. I've seen people curse at each other and mentioned all types of stuff that had nothing to do with the thread. I'm looking to get good info and hopefully give as well.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Nyrotic (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the warm-welcomes guys! It's very nice to meet you all as well ^.=.^

As for my training, I regret to inform you all that I recently had to withdraw from my Kung Fu training due to lack of funds (The mortgage on my familie's house just shot up 400$ over the past few months, and as such we're very much on a budget), however I still do train, such as weight lifting and kata, and even some Bo-staff training and sparring with my karate friend. I have, however, been training in Kung Fu for about 1 year today I believe, and I do plan on getting back into it as soon as I can land a job...

I also wish to learn ninjutsu someday in the future though, even though it looks like it may be FAR off into the future, but I have always had an interest in it.

Another one of my dreams would be to become as familiar as possible with as many different weapons as possible, and so far I've familiarized myself with the Bo-staff, an awe-inspiring accomplishment, wouldn't you say? 

Anyways, that's basically the general details of my training, and if you've any more questions, please ask.

-Nyro


----------



## stickarts (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

